# What's a good price to sell my 2004 Cannondale R1000???



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking to upgrade!!! What's a good asking price? 2004 Cannondale R1000, it's in excellent condition, only has a few hundred miles on it, 6500 ultegra components. Had a full tune up and new tires.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

View attachment 276024


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

It's 9 years old. That's ancient in bike-years. Maybe $500. Maybe less.


----------

